# Italian village offers €2,000 to anyone who wants to move there



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2017)

*Need a new start? Idyllic but desperate Italian village offers €2,000 to anyone who wants to move there (and rents of €50 a month) over fears it will turn into a ghost town*

*Cash reward for those who relocate to Bormida in mountainous region of Liguria*
*As well as money boost, they will also be paying as little as €12.50 a week in rent*
*Dozens of people have responded to the idea saying they want to move there*
*Mayor Daniele Galliano floated his idea on Facebook and it proved to be popular*
By GARETH DAVIES FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 06:15 EDT, 8 May 2017 | UPDATED: 11:48 EDT, 8 May 2017

The mayor of an Italian village is offering to cough up €2,000 in cash to anyone prepared to move there to stop it becoming completely deserted. 

Those willing to relocate to Bormida, in the mountainous region of Liguria in north-west Italy will join just 394 other people with a promise of the simple life. 

With the nearest major city - Genoa - more than 50 miles away, the village has become a bit of a ghost town and as a result, tenants will be paying as little as €12.50 a week in rent as part of a scheme to boost the population.

Scroll down for video 







+10
The mountainous village of Bormida (pictured), which is more than 50 miles away from Genoa






+10
The isolated village is home to less than 400 people, and many have left in search of work






+10
The Mayor of Bormida Daniele Galliano came up with the initiative to stem the flow of people






+10
Logs piled on the side of a road running through the village of Bormina in the region of Liguria

The mayor, Daniele Galliano, floated his idea on Facebook, and said the initiative should be ready to be rolled out in two months.

The update prompted dozens of people to get in touch, and judging by the responses, Bormida could see a population swell. 

Vincent Gaspar wrote: 'Mr Mayor, I would certainly love to live there.

'I hope this bill goes through, because I will move there in a heartbeat.' 

The mayor, who will be hoping to implement the scheme this summer, which will drop the rent rates of a number of properties down to a tiny €50 (£42.50) a month.

And to help sweeten the deal, there is a Michelin star restaurant - Locanda dell'Angelo- in the nearby town of Millesimo, which is just 13 miles away.

In Central London, a two bedroom house can cost upward of £3,000 a week, or £12,500 a month. 

New York prices are similar, with two bedroom apartments in Manhattan costing $3,000 (£2,310) in rent.

*What will €12.50 a week get you?*
This is one property listed in the village of Bormida - a semi-detached house with four bedrooms and a bathroom. 

The two-storey home boasts a kitchen, living room, utility room, garage, cellar and legnaia - an outdoor decked area. 

For those looking to get out of the village, it is based near the bus stop and has its own private garden.






+10
The kitchen, which boasts two cookers and tiled flooring as well as a dining table






+10
Double bedroom in the house which could cost tenants as little as €12.50 a week










Bathroom (left) inside the house (right) which is listed at €350 a month at the moment






+10
The living room, kitted out with pictures, mirrors, chairs and a table inside the house

The landlord is looking for a long-term tenant. 

There is central heating, it comes fully furnished and is in good condition, according to the listing. 

At the moment, it is listed for €350 a month, but tenants could see this price drop to €12.50 a week under the new scheme introduced by the mayor. 

'But life is so simple and natural, we have forests, goats, the church, and plenty of good food. Life would definitely be free of stress.'

A councillor, who asked to remain anonymous, told the paper: 'We’re still working out the plan, but anyone is welcome to come and live here.

'We’re a small community but very welcoming. We’re high up in a mountain area but also not far from the sea – it’s a healthy lifestyle, the air is very clean.'


----------

